# Foaming tree



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is snowing/raining today and in the mid 30's for temperatures.  But it has been warm enough lately that the snow from this winter is gone. 

I went outside to pick up some of the paper trash the neighbor's clean out of their cars over the winter and noticed some white patches around a tree in my front yard.  I assumed it was paper and when I went to pick it up I noticed it was a thin FOAM!  And it was actively being formed as I watched it.

There were several patches around the base of the tree.  The tree is a Maple of some sort (red leaves in the fall, not yellow).

I am trying to figure out what is causing the foam to form.

I know that this tree has its roots into my sanitary sewer line as I have to have Roto-Rooter  run a cutter down the pipe every year or two to keep it clear.  Could it be soap suds being drawn up in the roots?

The tree has lots of new moss and lichen on it (much more than I have ever seen before and there was rain water running down the trunk and pooling were the foam was forming, is it maybe something from the moss and lichen?

I think it is much too cold yet for this foam to be the result of insects (egg casing, etc.), but I have no other explanation

I attached a couple of photos with a 6-inch Machinist's rule next to the foam to show what it looks like.

Anybody ever seen something like this?  Any good explanations (or guesses) as to what it is?


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

I think thats your warm sewer gases coming up thru the root system .


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds right....hit it with a hose to wash it away...and see if it reappears. If it does...you got sewer issues...and lotsa bacteria around there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your tree has rabies....


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, that is too funny!!! 
SandyR


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

This may raise as many questions as provide answers, but it might help? http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/pests/msg062043021918.html 
SandyR


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Charles, there is one other possibility, and it's nasty. The Asian Long-Horned Beetle. See about it here: http://michigan.gov/documents/MDA_AsianLonghornedBeetle_79993_7.pdf 
SandyR


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Neither of those look like what he has. 

I think I'd take the photo to the plant info desk at the botanic and tell them what's happening. Do you have something similar in Cedar Rapids?


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Your County Cooperative Extension could help identify it, too. 
SandyR


----------

